# Rad hose size



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone know the size of a rad hose for 2009 Polaris ranger 700?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Eithe 3/4" or 1" I would bet its 1" though


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

